# Do I need a belt and wraps?



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been focusing more on strength training as of late and really trying to get my numbers up on bench, squats, deads, weighted chins/dips. I usually do 2-3 sets of 4-6 reps followed by 1 high rep set for each of these but I was thinking of going for a 1rm every 4 weeks on bench/squat/deadlift.

So would it be wise to get a belt and wraps for when I attempt new 1rm pb's on squats/deadlifts (more so for support)? The rest of the time I won't be using anything except for liquid chalk.

Thoughts?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

IMO If your attempting your 1rm then getting a belt would be a good idea just incase your technique goes out the window during the attempts


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Knee wraps for squats are brilliant, have you not used them yet?

Make your knees feel so secure, a belt might also help you bang on a few kilos to your PBs I know i can go heavier with a belt


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think so? not to sure but think if your wanting to do powerlifting comps then your not allowed any of that or straps etc so better learn to get your grip better and strength in forearms. For bodybuilding it's different as aim is to work the muscle for hypertrophy rather then pure strength.

Imo is I was training for pure strength I wouldn't bother with the belt or straps. I just train for bodybuilding mainly and only extra I use is straps for heavy pulldowns or deadlifting, but then again im not aiming for pure strength or 1 rep max.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Knee wraps for squats are brilliant, have you not used them yet?
> 
> Make your knees feel so secure, a belt might also help you bang on a few kilos to your PBs I know i can go heavier with a belt


Nope never tried them, I've been searching through old threads and the opinion seems a bit mixed on wraps. I'd only be using them everytime I go for a new 1rm though so once a month, cheers for reply



SK-XO said:


> I don't think so? not to sure but think if your wanting to do powerlifting comps then your not allowed any of that or straps etc so better learn to get your grip better and strength in forearms. For bodybuilding it's different as aim is to work the muscle for hypertrophy rather then pure strength.
> 
> Imo is I was training for pure strength I wouldn't bother with the belt or straps. I just train for bodybuilding mainly and only extra I use is straps for heavy pulldowns or deadlifting, but then again im not aiming for pure strength or 1 rep max.


I'm not planning on competing I just want to get some weight on the bar in the quickest and safest way  But I think you are allowed wraps,belts etc in comps it just means you will be equipped instead of raw.

In terms of grip strength and forearms I agree its probably better not to rely on straps which is why I wouldn't use them most of time, just when I go for a 1rm every 4 weeks, and I'm talking about using a belt and wraps for lower back/knee support when squatting and deadlifting because I'd be aiming to beat the previous 1rm 4 weeks before. Cheers for reply


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

A good belt and a pair of wrist and knee wraps should be in your gym bag already!

Get them, you'll never regret it.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

martin brown said:


> A good belt and a pair of wrist and knee wraps should be in your gym bag already!
> 
> Get them, you'll never regret it.


Going to order some wraps tonight :thumbup1:

would you reccommend a leather belt instead of a nylon?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Id recommend a leather belt. 4" all the way around. Single prong is fine, 10mm is also more than enough.

They arnt there for safety though mate. only correct technique will hold injuries back. A belt wont stop you ****ing your back. especially if your lifitng more than your otherwise capable of.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is quite interesting. Never trained with any straps / belts but starting to get to the point where I see it could help.

Can anyone recommend any good "sources" ?!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Also i would not just use them for max attempts, using belt on heavier sets generally allows more weight = get stronger. I have found not using a belt at all makes my core the limiting factor in regards to amount of weight i can use thus legs are never trained to full potential, so use a belt final couple of sets.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I recommend a belt 100%

Though make sure you buy one like mike explained above! Don't get one of these **** ones which are narrow at the front and wide at the back! They don't work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Will101 said:


> This is quite interesting. Never trained with any *straps* / belts but starting to get to the point where I see it could help.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good "sources" ?!


No-one said to use straps!

Wraps are totally different to straps, dont get the two confused.

I agree with Dig and Mike, use a belt when going over around 60-80% of max weight.

Get a proper powerliting belt, and I also agree that a 10mm thick 4 inch belt is probably best for most people under around 100KG or new to using a real belt.

try liftinglarge.com - they're pretty good value from the US and top service


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Just my opinion but I wouldn't use a belt unless I was going REALLY heavy and had concerns about form. Or just going ridiculously heavy on some lifts.

I think they have their place but I see plenty of guys who wear them all the time in the gym and that to me isn't a good idea. It takes some of the strain off the core and that's not a good thing. I would rather take my time building strength without a belt and build a solid, strong, core than use a belt and potentially set myself up for lower back problems (or in my case further lower back problems).

The only weight training i do with support is the bench (for obvious reasons). I'll do pullovers sometiems so obviously I need a bench for that but otherwise I do everything free standing. Including bent rows etc. My back has gone from strength to strength with this approach and i've actually lost a lot of the pain i used to experience.

But this is just me...... depends on your goals and what type of training you do i guess. I think wraps are very useful for things like deads... grip strength can be a major limiting factor there.

So I guess my thoughts would be - use them sparingly?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

kuju said:


> Just my opinion but I wouldn't use a belt unless I was going REALLY heavy and had concerns about form. Or just going ridiculously heavy on some lifts.
> 
> I think they have their place but I see plenty of guys who wear them all the time in the gym and that to me isn't a good idea. *It takes some of the strain off the core and that's not a good thing*. I would rather take my time building strength without a belt and build a solid, strong, core than use a belt and potentially set myself up for lower back problems (or in my case further lower back problems).
> 
> ...


Studies (on top weightlifters) have actually shown (using emg) that abs/lower back are more engaged with belt compared to without...

He meant knee wraps for squatting, but i do agree in that straps can be useful on deads.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Dig said:


> Studies (on top weightlifters) have actually shown (using emg) that abs/lower back are more engaged with belt compared to without...
> 
> He meant knee wraps for squatting, but i do agree in that straps can be useful on deads.


Really??? Hmm....interesting - i'll have to have a hunt for those! Ta!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Something like this any good? http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

God said:


> Something like this any good? http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


Ive got a lever belt, and to be honest, wish i didnt. Pain to adjust, lever get in the way on occasion and its not as flexible around the buckle as a regular belt.

Buzz is spot on like, try his regular belts.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Ive got a lever belt, and to be honest, wish i didnt. Pain to adjust, lever get in the way on occasion and its not as flexible around the buckle as a regular belt.
> 
> Buzz is spot on like, try his regular belts.


I love my lever belt 

Though yeh if you need to adjust, it is a pain - I use my lever for squats and I have a standard buckle for deadlifts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> I love my lever belt
> 
> Though yeh if you need to adjust, it is a pain - I use my lever for squats and I have a standard buckle for deadlifts.


Ive started wearing mine backwards and with the buckle only catching the first 2 holes when doing DL's. Bit more room to get down without having to adjust and much more comfortable. Pain in the **** to get on though. lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Ive started wearing mine backwards and with the buckle only catching the first 2 holes when doing DL's. Bit more room to get down without having to adjust and much more comfortable. Pain in the **** to get on though. lol


Haha I can imagine, thats an idea ill have to remember


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a belt once i get to around 60-70% of my max when doing deads and squats. I like knee wraps too when going for heavy low reps on squats. I use wrist wraps too when benching heavier than 70% of my max. I only use wrist straps when doing shrugs, never for deadlifts. Chalk does the job just fine.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

God said:


> Something like this any good? http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


Thats a decent price for a lever belt - and strength shop is a great supplier

I personally though would recommend this:

http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp

excellent belts zulu make - that is a new design, only been out a few months - its a sort of mix between a buckle and a lever - you get the best of both worlds - I know a fair few people who have them - highly recommended


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Ive got a lever belt, and to be honest, wish i didnt. Pain to adjust, lever get in the way on occasion and its not as flexible around the buckle as a regular belt.
> 
> Buzz is spot on like, try his regular belts.





crouchmagic said:


> Thats a decent price for a lever belt - and strength shop is a great supplier
> 
> I personally though would recommend this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone



mikex101 said:


> Id recommend a leather belt. 4" all the way around. Single prong is fine, 10mm is also more than enough.
> 
> They arnt there for safety though mate. only correct technique will hold injuries back. A belt wont stop you ****ing your back. especially if your lifitng more than your otherwise capable of.


Thanks for the advice, I realise a belt and wraps won't eliminate injuries its just a little extra support incase my form starts to go when attempting new lifts. Like I have a tendency to over arch my back when squatting but find when I wear a belt I can feel what position the lumbar part of my back is in so It helps me to stop that.



Dig said:


> Also i would not just use them for max attempts, using belt on heavier sets generally allows more weight = get stronger. I have found not using a belt at all makes my core the limiting factor in regards to amount of weight i can use thus legs are never trained to full potential, so use a belt final couple of sets.


Thanks for the advice :thumbup1:



crouchmagic said:


> I recommend a belt 100%
> 
> Though make sure you buy one like mike explained above! Don't get one of these **** ones which are narrow at the front and wide at the back! They don't work


I feel like a tool now I didn't see these replies before I went to town this morning and picked up a leather 4" golds gym belt, which is narrow at the front, I'll see how it goes but if it's no good I'll order one of them zuluglove belts, cheers 



martin brown said:


> No-one said to use straps!
> 
> Wraps are totally different to straps, dont get the two confused.
> 
> ...


cheers :thumbup1:

I bought some wraps today and tried them on, wrapped them the spiral way, is it supposed to feel like you've cut the blood circulation off and barely be able to walk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

S_Tezza said:


> is it supposed to feel like you've cut the blood circulation off and barely be able to walk?


Yeah, pretty much mate.

You get used to it.

get some weight on the bar now! :beer:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Yeah, pretty much mate.
> 
> You get used to it.
> 
> get some weight on the bar now! :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

martin brown said:


> No-one said to use straps!
> 
> Wraps are totally different to straps, dont get the two confused.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks Martin. Will have a look - and be careful to buy the right thing! :thumb:


----------

